# Feb 4th support page!



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## jkath (Feb 4, 2005)

Yesterday I quit Curves, as I loved it, especially the cammraderie (sp?), but in almost a year's time, I gained weight and body fat....

I'm 5'4", and 113, but I lack definition. So today I joined a big gym.
I start with my personal trainer on  Monday morning. I get 12 1-hour sessions with him this month, so I'm hoping he can shed some light on what needs to be done. (After 2 kids, both c-sections, I could use something!) Besides that, my friend says she'll accompany me in the
aerobics & water aerobics classes, as well as spinning/etc.
We'll see how it goes.. 
I have a feeling I'll be REEEEEEEEEEEEEEALY sore on Monday afternoon
and you can all laugh at me


----------



## middie (Feb 4, 2005)

too poor for my own personal trainer lol


----------



## mudbug (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, jkath.  I just started working at Curves this week.


----------



## htc (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so miserable today, I'm not sure if it's because it's Friday, or if I feel guilty for eating poorly. It's probably a combination of all of that and then some... I wan to go to the gym today but am so unmotivated. I have no work out partner, so it's very lonely and I get in these moods when I don't feel like going. I know I need to. I guess I will stop complaining and just get to it.   

I'll report back later to let y'all know if I made it or not.


----------



## jkath (Feb 4, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, jkath.  I just started working at Curves this week.



Oh you will love working there! I guarantee!!!
They are so wonderful and friendly and REAL there!!!!
I'm just a weirdo that the plan doesn't work on, that's all.
I've seen a lot of women loose a lot of weight,
but better than that, they forge friendships, and
hold each other accountable for showing up & doing
the circuts.

Please keep us up to date on your job!

and Middie - I get the trainer because of our tax refund -that's all


----------



## Catseye (Feb 5, 2005)

I lost two pounds this week.  Exercised four days, very low carb intake, very strong ketosis.  Total loss, six pounds, which is an average of two pounds a week.  That's okay, though I'd prefer 2.5.  

Last night I dreamed I was eating Little Debbie cakes.  The yellow kind filled with cream with a white glaze icing.    

Man, were they good.



Cats


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2005)

Catseye said:
			
		

> Last night I dreamed I was eating Little Debbie cakes.  The yellow kind filled with cream with a white glaze icing.
> Man, were they good.


Wouldn't it be great if we could do all our "bad" eating in our sleep so we could really enjoy it and not gain weight?!   8) 

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Feb 6, 2005)

in that case, I'd like to dream of really salty french fries, dipped in hollandaise sauce.

and a giant double chocolate milk shake.

and a ding-dong, dipped in vanilla sauce.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 6, 2005)

*SWEET dreams, everyone.*


----------



## kyles (Feb 6, 2005)

I weigh in tomorrow, almost certain to at best have stayed the same, or worst, gained a little. It's been a tough week, as I have hardly been home, and have eaten out a lot. I hope I'm wrong!!!! Back on track this week!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 6, 2005)

*kyles, Where did you get that neat ruler? Love it!
Don't give up. 11 pounds is nothing to sneeze at.
Good Job!*

 *OOPS, just saw where you got it from. Going to check it out.*


----------



## Catseye (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you find it, WW?  It's pretty neat.  Only I can't get the DC Profile thingy to accept the URL, says it is too long.  How did you do it, Kyles?

Good luck on your weigh-in.


Cats


----------



## kyles (Feb 6, 2005)

You'll notice the "tag" is on two lines. You can delete the first line and just include the second. I didn't think it would work but it did!!!

e.g.






You can safely delete the 
 then the [/url} bit at the end


----------



## Catseye (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks, Kyles.  I'll try that, see if it works.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## SierraCook (Feb 7, 2005)

This is what I have lost since about May 10, 2004.


----------



## Catseye (Feb 7, 2005)

Sierra, that's wonderful.  You must have had to buy all new clothes and everything ... that's the fun part.  

Wow, Kyles, look what you started!  It's a regular ticker blizzard in here, LOL.


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2005)

Kyles, these tickers are GREAT!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Raine (Feb 7, 2005)

Weigh in not until Thursday. Blew out the diet yesterday.


----------



## kyles (Feb 7, 2005)

I love the tickers, they are very motivating (and pretty!!!!) It took me ages to figure out how to get our lovely site to accept the link!!!! I am glad my persistence paid off for so many of us!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 13, 2005)

I went to the gym today and spent 1/2 hour on the treadmill and 1/2 hour working on strength on the universal weight machine.  It sure felt great.  While I was there I weighed myself and I have lost 2 more pounds.  

I am impressed with all the exercising everyone is doing.  Keep up the great work.  

SC


----------



## pdswife (Feb 13, 2005)

YOU TOO!

You're doing great!


----------



## jkath (Feb 14, 2005)

I want a ticker that says "here's how much more working out I must do before my backside is firm enough to wear a bathing suit and not feel weird...."

I started with a trainer last Monday. All day tuesday I dreaded walking up or down the 2 steps to my front porch. I still went on the cardio bike that night for 10 miles. On Thursday we worked on abs. I sneezed the next day and thought I was giving birth. Saturday was pretty intense too. But, you know what? Now I'm actually really looking forward to this, and even was at the gym by 6:15 this morning! 
Now that I'm enjoying it, I want to find a part-time job or a home-based business to pay for my new "addiction"! Any ideas?


----------

